# Indoor vs. Outdoor Potty Training



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, my baby is 10 months old right now, and she is potty trained to go on her potty pads. So, even when i take her outside, she doesn't pee or poo...EVER...not even once. Now, the pee pads are kind of expensive, and it's a pain in the butt to keep on putting out new ones, so I'm wondering if I should train her to go outside. The only problem is that my baby is home alone for a good 9-10 hours a day when I don't stop by at lunch, so I don't want her to have to hold it for that long. For those of you that have multiple dogs, and have one indoor trained and the other outdoor trained, which do you find more effective. In other words, do you have less accidents with your dogs that are indoor trained or less accidents with the ones that are outdoor trained? Please let me know. Most likely, I will just stick to indoors, but I just wanted to see what you all had to say. Thanks!!


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Mine are both outdoor. I started Fuego on indoor training, but the house started to reek like potty (and yes, I am a very, VERY clean person). Finally, I had my husband install a puppy door. It has been in for about 2 weeks, and he's already peeing outside on his own! Pooping is still an issue, but I think for a dog his age (12 weeks), he's doing pretty dang good! He poops outside, but he still has a few accidents inside. I definetly prefer outside!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I would think that going outdoors is good too, but as I mentioned, my baby has to be home by herself for a loooooooong period of time each day. If I commit to training my baby to go outdoors, I have to go home for lunch everyday, and that's a bit much for me. Well, thanks for sharing your insight. =)


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

kimmiek915 said:


> I would think that going outdoors is good too, but as I mentioned, my baby has to be home by herself for a loooooooong period of time each day. If I commit to training my baby to go outdoors, I have to go home for lunch everyday, and that's a bit much for me. Well, thanks for sharing your insight. =)


Can you not get someone to take her out for you during the day? Its a very long day for a dog to be left alone, not only to hold it in but it must be very lonely!

Or a kindergarden for dogs? Dog sitter etc?

Im not surprised if she is confused to where to go when no one is there for 10 hours of the day to tell her right from wrong!


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

I have two dogs and they keep each other company. Before we got Fuego, barkley was all alone and depressed most of the time. They love having eachother to play with. Can you get another dog to keep her company? My older dog has really taught Fuego to potty outside.


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

sevdev said:


> I have two dogs and they keep each other company. Before we got Fuego, barkley was all alone and depressed most of the time. They love having eachother to play with. Can you get another dog to keep her company? My older dog has really taught Fuego to potty outside.


Getting another dog doesnt justify or help when your dog is left that long!

If you havent got time to take care of one how are you gonna manage two?

Potty training doesnt get easier with two im afarid......


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

So, only housewives and students should be pet owners in your opinion???? There is nothing wrong with leaving animals alone during the day, as long as they have sufficient food, water and shelter from the elements. I would say the majority people here have to work to support themselves, or their parents support them because they live at home. I have my dogs and they are well taken care of and loved. Just because I have a two income family does not mean that I am inadequate as a pet owner. I didn't get another dog to "justify" my dog being home alone that long. I got another dog because I love animals and I have the means to provide for another dog.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

You can let her use the pads when you are at work and take her out in the morning and when you get home from work. It doesn't have to be all one way or the other. And this will also cut down on the amount of pads you are using and since she will be going outside some it should help with the odor.
Put a potty pad outside where you want her to go. As she gets used to going outside you can cut the pad in smaller pieces gradually until she doesn't need it anymore.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

littleone said:


> Getting another dog doesnt justify or help when your dog is left that long!
> 
> If you havent got time to take care of one how are you gonna manage two?
> 
> Potty training doesnt get easier with two im afarid......


Since when does someone having to work mean they don't have time to take care of their dog? I'd say MOST people that have dogs have to work.

No, potty training doesn't get eaiser with 2, you are correct on that. But it will help with the dog not feeling alone all day long.
Dogs love their people and will still miss them, but having a companion with them might make their day a little easier. It's up to the individual person how many dogs they want to have and feel they can take care of.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

littleone said:


> Can you not get someone to take her out for you during the day? Its a very long day for a dog to be left alone, not only to hold it in but it must be very lonely!
> 
> Or a kindergarden for dogs? Dog sitter etc?
> 
> Im not surprised if she is confused to where to go when no one is there for 10 hours of the day to tell her right from wrong!



Don't forget, she is 10 months old. She's definitely old enough to know where to go. She's doing really well with the indoor potty training actually. She only has an accident when the potty pad is dirty and doesn't want to step on the soiled pad. It's not that she's doing poorly with indoor potty training, but I just thought that it may be better for her to be trained to go outdoors. Plus, I have a webcam, and I watch her all day long, and all she does is sleep. I'm sure she gets bored, but I don't think she gets all that lonely. She definitely is very happy to see me, but it really hasn't been a problem at all leaving her home alone. She's a big dog. I've heard that the smaller chis tend to be more emotionally fragile. My baby's fine...I assure you. Anyways, I do stop by and check in on her at least 3 times out of the 5 days that I work. So, it's really not that bad. Anyways, thanks for your concern.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

littleone said:


> Getting another dog doesnt justify or help when your dog is left that long!
> 
> If you havent got time to take care of one how are you gonna manage two?
> 
> Potty training doesnt get easier with two im afarid......



I'm sorry, but you make it seem like I'm harming my dog by leaving her home alone. She has everything she needs, and she's loved by everyone. I'm kind of getting offended by your indication that I'm not taking proper care of my dog. I'm a responsible dog owner, and it's not that I don't have time for my baby, it's that I work full-time. Now, according to you, the only people who would be able to have a dog are those that can afford doggie kindergarten and or stay at home all the time. You have to remember that puppies aren't babies. They don't need supervision 24/7. Also, just so you guys know, my baby plays with my roommate's dog before and after I get home from work. I don't leave them together because the other dog is a jack russell, and sometimes they get into fights, and I don't want that to happen while I'm gone. And lastly, my dog is not depressed in the least bit. She's the most energetic, fun-loving, HAPPY chi you will probably ever meet. I think I would've noticed if she was depressed. They usually don't have much of an appetite and sulk around when they get like that. Trust me, I've seen a depressed dog before so I would know. Anyways, I hope no one gets offended by what I had to say, but I just want you all to know that my baby is NOT neglected in any way. She's probably one of the most spoiled dogs in the world. Anyways, thanks for all of your advice, but I think I will stick to indoor potty training as my baby is doing just fine. I was just curious about outdoor potty training and that's why I had asked...


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ms_P said:


> You can let her use the pads when you are at work and take her out in the morning and when you get home from work. It doesn't have to be all one way or the other. And this will also cut down on the amount of pads you are using and since she will be going outside some it should help with the odor.
> Put a potty pad outside where you want her to go. As she gets used to going outside you can cut the pad in smaller pieces gradually until she doesn't need it anymore.



Thanks for your advice. That was very helpful. I will definitely try that out...
=)


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

My dog is also let alone about 9-10 hours a day because we both work. She is trained to go outside and goes once in the morning, once at 5 o'clock and once at 11. She goes on schedule (I didn't teach her, she was like that when I got her at 15 months) so even when we're home, she still only goes 3 times a day. Tamara is 4 pounds. Before her, we had a 16 pound Boston Terrier who also was left during the day and did not have accidents. So it is very possible to do. I also had a Yorkie who went on newspaper during the day (no way he could have held it) and outside when we were home. Gradually, he went less and less on the paper after a while, he only went maybe once a day on paper (pee and poop), the rest of the time outside. Tamara doesn't ask for the door (yet, or maybe I don't get her signals) so I have to make sure I take her. Also, she doesn't stay outside on her own, I stay with her until she's done. I've taught her a command and she does it when I ask her to.

So you see, you have plenty of ways to do it. Choose the one you like best and stick to it. That's the key to success. Good luck!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

I am going to be switching my guys to go out on the patio (gonna make a sod bed for them). I'm not sure if I'll leave the doggy door open for them while I'm gone or leave the pad out. I am like SevDev and I'm sick of the pee smell. I figure since Jasper is starting to follow Tucker's lead and Tucker is fully trained I can get by with the switch.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

I prefer housebreaking outside. Of course I have 7 dogs so wee wee pads aren't an option for me.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't work but I've often left my dogs home for that long...once they are old enough that it's not an issue for them to hold it, I don't really see the problem. When we are out of town, I have someone check on them every 12 hours, and there isn't a problem. I don't leave Dolly for that long only because I DO have other dogs and they might get a bit rough playing with her, so if I have to crate her for that long, I usually take her with us. That said, she used to be crated for 8 hours at night, and since she always sleeps with us, I don't feel bad crating her up to 6 hours now.

ON to the original question, I definitely think you can do both! Ms. P had the right idea. Good luck!


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

I think you can do both, too. We use pads for Gracie, but if we're outside long enough and she has to go, she will. I have two labs that go outside all the time. It took us two years to get the younger lab completely trained without any more accidents, whereas with Gracie with the pads she was fully trained by the time she was a year old. With your chi being home all day, I wouldn't let go of the pads...9 hours is a long time for them to hold it. But there's no reason your baby couldn't go outside as well when your home. They can be flexible.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

I apologize that we got off topic there for a while. Is it feasible for you to get a doggy door? I was leaving down pads and teaching my pup how to use the door so he had options. Just a thought.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

When i first got Milo,i said that i would train him to go outside. But when the time came and he came home,i started buying the puppy pads obviously,cos he couldnt go out until he was fully innoculated.
But hes now 8months old and i still buy him puppy pads. He has one in every room.
But because the weathers become warm now,hes spending time in the garden a lot more,and hes recently started weeing and pooing in the garden. It came out of nowhere,he just decided one day that outside was good enough for him 

Maybe you could try putting a puppy pad outside in the garden if you have one?
The instructions on the back of most puppy pads,is to slowly move them towards your door,and then eventually outside,then start to fold them up until they get smaller and smaller,until your dog is doing it outside.
I dont know if that works,but just thought i should mention it

Good luck



littleone said:


> Getting another dog doesnt justify or help when your dog is left that long!
> 
> If you havent got time to take care of one how are you gonna manage two?
> 
> Potty training doesnt get easier with two im afarid......


Actually,getting a 2nd dog is something thats recommended in a lot of these cases.
Obviously,all the caring people on here who own chihuahuas,wouldnt just get a chihuahua to solve the problem,but for all the other reasons of why we get them in the first place,to love them and look after them.
Chihuahuas are very social animals (or so its thought lol..my Milo doesnt like strangers) and seem to come better when there with another dog of there own breed.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

sevdev said:


> I apologize that we got off topic there for a while. Is it feasible for you to get a doggy door? I was leaving down pads and teaching my pup how to use the door so he had options. Just a thought.


For now, a doggy door would not be an option because it's not my own house. I share the house with my landlady/rommate and one other girl. We don't exactly have a back yard, so that would be difficult, if not impossible to do. Anyways, thanks for the ideas you guys!! I will definitely try to see if I can get my baby to go outside. I've taken her out alot, and she usually goes out with her friend who is a jack russell terrier, and she sees her go all the time but not ONCE has she peed or pooped. It's so weird. ANyways, she's doing really well with indoor training so maybe i will just stick to that like you all said. Plus, I found this brand at PetSmart, and you can get about 100 pads for about $30. Not too bad...


----------

